# Show your hiking packs!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It's easy to participate! Just post a link to your backpack(s) with a brief description!

I have three backpacks that I use right now. I use each for different reasons and in different occasions.

BIG one - High Sierra Explorer 55 (Grey and Orange):
http://www.amazon.com/High-Sierra-Classic-Explorer-Internal/dp/B004EBP9YI/

Medium Size - Hydrapak Pt. Reyes (in Black):
http://www.amazon.com/Hydrapak-Reyes-Hydration-Backpack-Brown/dp/B003EX4F7E/

Small and Light - Nalgene Sprint (in Copper and Black)
http://www.amazon.com/Nalgene-Sprint-1-5L-Hydration-Pack/dp/B0048C6OTW/


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't exactly link to mine, but here's some pics. I've got two, the big one used to be the official "bug out bag" but it didn't hold a wife and three kids, so I eventually opted to just keep more ammo on hand.

It's a GI Alice frame with the key riviets replaced with grade 8 bolts and locknuts. The main pack started life as a standard medium alice pack, but got qr buckles added to the main straps and several internal paracord attachment points sewn into the interior. Since claymore mines are expensive out here in the civilian market and generally frowned upon by the local constabulary, I use the big internal pouch to hold a couple of hydration bladders. I swapped out the ALCE straps for a set of the newer Molle straps to improve the ergonomics and still keep the quick disconnects and attachment points. Same for the belt, as the old "kotex pad" kidney pad seemed to have been designed by the Marquise DeSade. I tacked a standard canteen cover with cup and 2 qt canteen, a spare leatherman, and a few other assorted goodies to the molle attachment points on the belt, which are nice and handy. The lower section is a sleep system cover that holds a complete 3 piece bivvy bag, or a cushy civilian sleeping bag if there will be a tent handy. It's probably a bit heavier empty than a more modern internal frame pack, but it's rugged, familiar and gives better ventilation to keep sweat from rolling down the back of my shorts.

The smaller one is just a bone stock Alice pack with the standard two piece straps. I usually just hang it over one shoulder, cause All I keep in it are some loppers, a folding saw, an abrasive cable saw, and some bug spray. That leaves plenty of room for raw forks!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like it James! Looks like it would last forever, is comfortable to wear, and has plenty of storage room!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

got the gregory shasta. i am a smaller frame and it is perfect. great pack. many miles with it
http://www.trailspace.com/gear/gregory/shasta/
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:16234]


----------

